# WANTED: Linux Ordnergröße



## Azero (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden. Ich würde gern erfahren, wie viel Speicherplatz ein leerer Ordner im Linux-Verzeichnisbaum benötigt. Auch unabgesehen von den Bytes die für den Namen des Ordners nötig werden, sondern nur der Speicherbedarf für die reine Tatsache, das er existiert? Die selbe Fragestellung auch in Bezug auf die Größe von Dateinen. Sind es an dieser Stelle wirklich nur Einträge in die Inode-Liste, für die eh schon Speicher reserviert ist?

Weiß an dieser Stelle jemand weiter

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube ein Ordner ist nur eine Inode.
Die Dokumentation zum genutzten Dateisystem (Ext2/3, ReiserFS, etc.) wird da sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Azero (10. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube ein Ordner ist nur eine Inode.
> Die Dokumentation zum genutzten Dateisystem (Ext2/3, ReiserFS, etc.) wird da sicher weiterhelfen.


 gut ich werd mal schaun, ob ich was finde.

danke..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Nichts zu danken.

Dieser Service erfolgte wie ueblich kostenlos.


----------

